# help with Cyp. Foremosanum



## NewGuyOnTheBlock (Jun 14, 2020)

I received a Cyp Formosanum from Plant Delights 9 days ago. I set up the bed a week prior using natural leaf compost and fine river gravel all of which are about 0.5" in width and that is my medium. to maintain the pH, we have fresh from weeping pines, coarse mulch, and pine needles. it seems I have snow mold growing on the roots now though, the plant came in potted, but when I pulled it out, it had already brown roots with some white. but the ends are soft on half the ends. there does not seem to be any new root growth and it had already bloomed of course because I live in zone 7b of NC and Raleigh is about 4hrs away I believe. but, I'm asking in regards to the plant, what is the best route I can take to make sure this orchid survives to dormancy and returns next year or the year after. I have Cymbidium Goeringii in the same bed (about a foot away) and medium and it has new fleshy growth on its tips. I will go tomorrow to get a fungicide for it. it also receives afternoon sun for maybe 2hrs. it is my first Cypripedium. the roots do have soft brown spots splattered among their length but some are still mostly white


----------



## NewGuyOnTheBlock (Jun 14, 2020)

if the root progression persists, an article from BotanyBoy suggests rehabbing the plant in a cold frame. using an inorganic material such as perlite, sand, small grain pumus. sterilizing some root sheers, and removing the decaying matter from the plant, then soaking in a fungicide for 10 mins and potting it. then keeping it potted for a few years until it has completely healthy roots using a fungicide to fight the disease of the fungus. im not too worried regardless, i can buy another one in the future and tryu with an easier species. but, its currently my faorite plant, and i just lost two storm clownfish who i adored so i dont wanna lose this as well. help is needed.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 19, 2020)

OK, I'm sorry I ever gave that advice. I don't give advice anymore unless someone pries it out of me.

On the good side C. formosanum is as sturdy a Cyp as can be made. That means it is _*harder*_ to kill than most, but as with any terrestrial orchid, it isn't that difficult either. This species and C. japonicum are both pretty heavy feeders, hence they like a lot more organic material in their growing medium. So, the whole dunk it in fungicide and keep it on the rocks idea is perhaps just slow death for this species. Most other Cyps do fine in essentially inorganic substrates provided they are well fertilized, but this species... hmm.

Personally, I'd make some noise if the plant didn't come in good condition. That said, it is hard to assess the health of your plant without actually seeing a good picture of the roots and exactly how you are growing it. Brown roots do not necessarily mean unhealthy ones. The point is to keep it growing and green as long as you can during this growth cycle, and NEVER let it dry out. That is antithetical to any Cyp, but both this species and japonicum hate drying out, even a little.

Another good thing though, is once you get it going, this is one of the easiest Cyp species to grow and it will clump for you very nicely.


----------

